# Rapture Jam youth revival to be held in chattooga co October 9th!!!



## superman1275 (Sep 27, 2010)

Rapture Jam youth revival to be held in chattooga co October 9th!!! Its gonna be amazing guys this is just what this county needs is a mighty move of God! anyone and everyone is invited and it is all absolutely free! u can find info at www.rapturejam.com! Hope to see yall there! God Bless!


----------



## apoint (Sep 27, 2010)

Can old folks come too?


----------



## superman1275 (Sep 29, 2010)

oh yeah everyone is invited!


----------



## superman1275 (Oct 4, 2010)

anybody coming?


----------



## Bottle Hunter (Oct 4, 2010)

W/ a name like Rapture Jam the question is .......... who's leaving.


----------



## superman1275 (Oct 6, 2010)

haha its a huge church event man just in hopes of saving souls that are goin to hades


----------

